# His Journey Brought Him To



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Stever Perry lovers, no criticism allowed







. There is only one Steve Perry (sp?) but you have to admit, this guy deserves to be where he is







.

http://videos.komando.com/2008/11/14/arnel...the-full-story/


----------



## Eagleeyes (Aug 1, 2007)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> Stever Perry lovers, no criticism allowed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yikes....


----------



## mikenkristipa (May 11, 2008)

That is a cool story. Will have to check them out. He sounds like Steve Perry, that's for sure.

Thanks for sharing.

Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

GREAT story! Thanks, T.

More proof that one should never stop believing!

It's good to have the sound back!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

He sounds good....

I still listing to Journey...great tunes. Kids think I'm crazy..but that's ok.


----------



## snew (Apr 17, 2007)

Saw him back in August with Journey. He's no Steve Perry, but he was very good. I enjoyed him. He is very full of energy in person, and the rest of the band is, well... let's just say... older. Gotta love Journey!


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Great to see Journey back!!

Great video!

Rick


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

BRAVO!!









What an incredible story!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Mrs. Big A said:


> .....the rest of the band is, well... let's just say... older.


LOL...


----------

